
Ruling on NightJack author Richard Horton kills blogger anonymity - gibsonf1
http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/the_web/article6509677.ece
======
lorax
I haven't heard of this case before, but it sounds like a newspapper figured
out who the anonymous blogger was and the blogger sued to keep them from
publishing his name. This isn't like the court is forcing him to reveal
himself (which is what I first thought), the court is just saying that if you
want to remain anonymous, don't leave enough clues for someone to track you
down.

~~~
TrevorJ
That was my take as well. This is slightly less alarming, especially
considering that looking at it from the other side of the coin, the court
upheld the freedom of the press to report what it finds.

------
baha_man
This is the same Justice Eady who ruled against Simon Singh [1] and in favour
of Max Mosley [2].

[1] [http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2009/jun/04/simon-singh-
li...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2009/jun/04/simon-singh-libel-
british-chiropractic-association-bca)

[2] <http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7523034.stm>

